# Thomas Russell & son Liverpool fob watch



## Bluebell17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi All,

My Father was passed a Thomas Russell and son watch a few years ago, its sat in a box which is such a shame as it should be used. He'd like to sell it, but has no idea if it has any value or even age. I believe the watch is called a half hunter, It is in working order and keeps good time. The case, the 'Russell' model is from the Illinois watch case company. Does anyone have any further information to offer my Father?

many thanks

Regards

Dee

















photo storage


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You can enter the serial number HERE.

(If it is an Illinois watch)

This will give you some info. The values on that site are probably retail. For an idea, you can go to ebay, advanced search and look up, ticking the boxes for "sold" items, to see what they sold at.

Hope that may help,

Mike


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice but not especially valuable, especially since it is gold plated not solid. The case is by T Russell of Liverpool who were a big producer of pocket watches from the mid victorian to inter war years, it is the movement which is presumably by Illinois but I can't see any markings to confirm that, in fact I rather doubt that this is the case. I can tell you that it will be later than around 1908 since earlier Russel models used rather nicely decorated English movements, the one shown is either American or Swiss. Russell routinely marked their English movements with "supplier to the late queen" even long after the death of Victoria so again this suggests this one is probably circa WWI in age. I have 2 T Russell watches, one from 1900 with an English movement and one from around 1913 with an American Waltham movement rather like yours, but clearly marked as such.

I would love to see the box if you have a pic?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is a pic of a few of mine, bottom right is a T Russell with American Movement in 9K gold from around the time of WWI if memory serves:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

The prices of Thomas Russell pocket watches seem to be going through the roof of late hopefully not just because of the scrap gold or silver value of their cases but I really cant think of any other reason as pocket watches have never been a popular choice. The ones with old English movements do fetch a high price though but those with Swiss or American movements probably no more than a Waltham or Elgin of the same era.


----------

